# Uggs!



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Just in the process of watching some uggs on Ebay ready to pounnce at the last minute, never tried any on before....

If any of you have Uggs, is the sizing the same as say a UK6  I'm a 6, so if i order an Ugg 6 will they fit. Heard people say you have to go a size smaller or larger cant remember which!


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi Ceri

My DD who is usually a UK 6 tried on Uggs in Tkmax yesterday and had to go two sizes bigger?! She couldn't even get her foot in a 6!

Hope that helps!


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

My DD has Ugg's and she's a 6 .. we got her normal size  

I'm sure you already know but I'd beware of whether they are real or not .. I almost bought a pair thinking they were genuine Uggs but the wording on the back wasn't right .. the first G should be bigger than the second .. hope that makes sense  

x x x


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

The sizes on the Uggs are not uk sizes. Im wanting a pair and not jumping into it because im scared i pay all that money for the wrong size. I tried them on yeserday and i am normally a 7 but in uggs im 8. The girl said that these boots stretch when u wear them and also the sizes are showen are american half sizes or something so to go for the size down, or something along those lines. Im sure someone will be able to explain it better than me tho lol.


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I wanted a pair of Uggs too but wanted to make sure I got genuine Decker's ones.

So, I found some I liked the look of on www.yoyosilver.com

I then went to Chester to try them on!!   There was NO way I was paying that much money for a pair of boots I wasn't going to be able to wear!! I'm usually a size 5 or 6 in boots, depending on the style. I got a size 5 in my Uggs as i've got the more structured boot which doesn't stretch as much as the 'classic' Uggs (the more loose style).

I ended up getting my Uggs in Chester as I loved them sooo much I didn't want to take them off!!    

Basically, genuine Decker's Uggs are now made in China. Any that are made in Australia or New Zealand aren't the ones the celebs are wearing. Mine have a metal plate on the back which says 'Ugg Australia' on. 

Also, Uggs in general are just a style of boot. I think they were originally designed as slippers!!   

/links


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

That's where I got DD's from    I think if I remember rightly if you go on the UGG Australia website you can find a list of genuine stockists  

x x x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

kitten1 said:


> I wanted a pair of Uggs too but wanted to make sure I got genuine Decker's ones.
> 
> So, I found some I liked the look of on www.yoyosilver.com
> 
> ...


These are genuine Uggs that celebs wear..... http://www.uggaustralia.com/gb/index.aspx

Here's some info on how to spot fake Uggs... http://reviews.ebay.com/HOW-TO-TELL-FAKE-UGG-BOOTS_W0QQugidZ10000000003850686

As for sizing.....it depends because Aussie sizes are different from UK and US sizing. I bought my Uggs in Oz and they were a size 6 which is a UK size 4.....and mine were made in Australia but I bought mine about 5 years ago (my stepdads an Aussie and I had my first pair of Ugg boots when I was 15.....even my stepdad had a pair  )

By the way.....you shouldn't really wear socks with them....that's the whole point of them....in the summer they allow your feet to "breathe" and in winter they keep your feet warm....but then they were never intended for outdoor wear !

/links


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks for all the info girlies! Will be buying some this week i reckon!


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

http://www.uggaustralia.com/gb/ProductDetails.aspx?gID=w&categoryID=283&productID=5163&model=Upside

These are the ones I've got!!

/links


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I was just looking at them Mandy on the first link you left!   I'm not a fan of UGGs I have to say, mainly I think because there's so many people in cheap imitations around!   Yours are nice though and a bit more unusual, I might need a pair of them! 

Axxxxx


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I was the same originally but when I found the different styles, I changed my mind!!    I've got them in Chestnut and I love em!! They haven't been off my feet (except when in bed!!) since I got them over a week ago!!  

In fact, my wardrobe is currently being planned around them!!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Well ya wanna know something?! Thanks to you lot _convincing_ me to buy some  i did! *2 * *pairs*!  But i went to our local republic in town and tried some on, normally a size uk 6, tried the w7 on and they cramped my toes so tried the w8 and they fit great, god they are soooo comfy! So got home yesterday and bought some classic chocolate tall (£8 from Ebay and then today i bought some chestnut classic short (£92) so have saved a fortune! Cant wait for them to come now! think the choccie ones'll be here tomorrow. 
*Kitten * ... yea i'm gonna have to buy a couple more pairs of Jeans now!  and they'll go with my new winter coat i got yesterday too! (oops!)


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Ladies, WARNING
Just seen this and prob too late but my friend just got ripped off buying a pair of Uggs off ebay - unfortunately she paid by cheque so the women has her money and the Uggs 'if they ever existed', and as she didn't go through paypal she isn't protected! So just wanted to say be careful! Ebay have just advised her to go and report it to the police.
x x x


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Hello!

I'm reviving this thread as DH has said I can have Uggs for xmas  

I've seen the Cardy knitted ones on Office's website and in my desperation to have then NOW!! I want to place my order this evening but don't know what size to get. I am assuming the sizes office have quoted are UK sizes, so if I normally wear a 4 or 5 should I get a 4.5 or for bigger?

Please help!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hiya Siobhan, i got both my pairs in 8 (which is a uk 6) My chestnut ones are absoluetly knackered now, had them just over a year but i have been out in all weathers in them   so have my long choc classics to rely on, but dh let it slip tonight that the cardi ones i want might be here courtsey of Father Christmas!  
Best get him something good for Crimbo then!


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I've ordered a 4.5 on the assumption that office are quoting UK sizes, which I'm guessing they would, be a bit stupid not to.

Now I just have to   they fit perfectly!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Ooooh smashin, did you get the cardi ones then? what colour?


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi girls,

Just noticed this thread .

*Siobhan * ~ You should be ok with the 4.5..... but you might have to wear socks as they are quite roomy... lovely and warm though .

Hi *Ceri * 

x


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

I have the long tall black ones, never had them off my feet the whole year lol. hoping to get the black cardi ones for xmas and might possibly treat myself to the short classic version in the Spring


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Morning girls,

Have just come across this website! http://www.uggs-australiauk.com/ Seems too good to be true!  . What do you think?

Sarah


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

I've got quite big calves - do you think I could get Uggs to fit me?


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi Tracy,

You should be fine hun, they are roomy round the calf bit......  have you had a look at that site?    xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

Siobhan1 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm reviving this thread as DH has said I can have Uggs for xmas
> 
> ...


I have the black cardy ones from Ugg Australia and got them from their website http://www.uggaustralia.com/index.aspx (fantastic service, they arrived less than 2 days after ordering) I wear a UK size 7 normally and they turned out to be 7.5 when they arrived.  They are waaaay too big! I have to wear a normal pair of socks and then some really chunky towelly ones as well otherwise they are difficult to walk in - my feet lift right out. I should have got 6.5  however I thought too big was better than too small!!
Sarah, I also have quite big calves and I get tall boots from Duo as they do calf measurement as well as foot size. No problems at all with the cardy style.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Just a word of caution. My friend nearly clicked the 'order' button on a particluar site couple of months back (dont know the name, dh was telling me this), and the tall classics were £60 Bargain! she thought til her dh intervened, he rung the company and said "Is this right £60?" Nope someone had imitated their site, big con. So if youre gonna order online, ring them first to make sure you'll get what you order!

Got to agree that the fake ones do look awful, as the ankle part collapses. The proper ones are just so comfy  

Sarah .. Hello you!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

It's a bit hard to say what is fake and what isn't unless' like Ceri says, a site is trying to copy a branded boot.  The term 'ugg' is just a type of shoe, just like trainers can be Nike, adidas, marks and spencers, BHS or Primark. Likewise you can get different brands of ugg boots - Ugg Australia, Sketchers are just two.


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm on my phone so only a short post but i ordered black cardy ones. Can't wait to get them will be so gutted if they don't fit! Now i need new clothes to go with them!


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

OMG just checked out that website - really good price, would cost me Eur200 here for the classic short ones, now can also justify the gret knitted ones   as well.  

I'm going to check my size at local Eur200 shop then buy online and ship to MIL!

thanks! D x


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

♥ Sarah ♥ said:


> Morning girls,
> 
> Have just come across this website! http://www.uggs-australiauk.com/ Seems too good to be true!  . What do you think?
> 
> Sarah


Reviews aren't good at all...fake & scam..Don't use that website!

http://www.sitejabber.com/reviews/www.uggs-australiauk.com

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

I had a look at the site and it looks VERY similar to Ugg Australia and the link that I posted, even down to the fonts used.  I know mine are genuine but are the ones on this site the real Ugg Australia deal?

Having just looked at Siobhan's link, I can confirm that my transaction from Ugg Australia was correctly carried out in GBP, no hidden charges.
My cardy style have been drenched recently in heavy rain and they still look as new.


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

OMG I am so naive, didn't occur to me, GBP160 is more like I expected!

Siobhan, thanks for posting that site with the feedback, judging by the letter someone posted it seems the 'fakers' can put together a nice website but don't speak very good english!
D x


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

You don't need to be able to speak the language to copy a good brand's site unfortunately.


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Boohoo! My Uggs didn't turn up in time for Christmas . Will be at least Tuesday now before I can have them on my feet


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2009)

Boo - shame about that although if you have snow, they are bloody useless as feet get soaked and there's zero grip on ice too.  I nearly went flying a couple of times yesterday afternoon!


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

I  got the black cardi ones for christmas, they are a little big but the smaller size is too small


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

I got some black cardi ones too


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2009)

I have a really thick pair of socks reserved for my Uggs as its the only way they stay on properly


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

My Ugg boots never turned up   and after much chasing to Office Shoes we finally got a refund today  

Unbelievably they don't have a warehouse from which to send on line orders & have to get the boots from a store...currently there are no stores with black Cardies in stock!  

Now I have to find somewhere else to get them. Might try the official Ugg shop in The Westfield in London this weekend...my feet are so cold!   I know I couldn't have worn them in the snow  but would have loved to have them on right now


----------



## princess30 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi Siobhan1, 

Try foot asylum online I got grey cardi button ups from dh for crimbo & last crimbo he bought me the classic version in beige they are sooooo comfy..I love my cardi grey 1's they are soo comfy & warm altho a lil bit big! 

P30 x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Yea i bet thats really cheesed you off   

I got my black cardi ones from mum and dad for xmas and she got them from schuh. Try them online they should have some in stock now x

I have 3 pairs of uggs, all mine are w8, which are a uk 6 btw


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

mine are great in the snow!  Lovely and warm and have big thick soles so very sturdy and feet don't get wet at all!  I can't bear to put my wellies on as feet get so cold!


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Does the snow not ruin the suede or wool though?


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Mine have been fine, if you get any moisture on the inside then leave them near (not on) a radiator and it will dry them, but a suede protector should stop you from getting wet inside.
You do sometimes get a tide mark from snow/salt but that will go if you rub with a brush, or get them wet again. I have found mine totally invaluable in this weather and worth every penny! Love them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

My cardy ones have been fine with snow, but it does soak through if it's deep as it is a present.  They're black so can't see any tidemarks if they exist!  Wellies are the only thing at the moment with tights and two pairs of socks to avoid the same frozen feet as sarah gets!


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I've got suede ones and they aren't leaving my feet!!!! The fact they are lined with sheepskin are what is stopping me from loosing all sensation in my feet!!

I keep spraying mine with a waterproof protector spray from Clarkes and that seems to be doing the job!! Mind you, the snow here is all powdery (not even good enough to make a snowball, let alone a snowman!!) so not really getting my boots wets.


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Hurray! Bought my uggs today. Just as well the other ones didn't arrive as needed 5.5

By the way House of Frazer have 20% off all uggs so got them for £104


----------

